# Wasserkühlung



## evsan (23. Dezember 2018)

*Wasserkühlung*

Erstmal Danke Das ihr mir schon geholfen habt.

Jetzt zur meiner 3. Frage.

Ich habe eine Intel 9700 Holen.

Will eine wasser kühlung also ein Aio  Reinmachen.

Welches Würdet ihr mir empfehlen. es kann auchc eine 360 Variante sein. Freue mich Auf Antworten.

Frohe Feier tage.


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

Welche AiO verbaut werden kann, wäre auch von dem Gehäuse abhängig in welches die Hardware verbaut wird. Hast du schon ein Gehäuse? Oder welches willst du dir Kaufen?


----------



## evsan (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

hi Was Gehäuse ist grossgenug. Da passt ein 360mm radiaktor rein.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

Weil Weihnachten ist...

PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Po­ten­zi­elle Radiatorengröße vorne: 360mm, Po­ten­zi­elle Radiatorengröße oben: 360mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gast20190527 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde dir spontan aus eigener Erfahrung zwei Mögliche Optionen empfehlen. 1. Corsair H115i Pro und 2. Alphacool Eisbär. Sind in meinen Augen beide wirklich gut und auch geeignet für deine CPU. Die Corsair reicht auch mit 240mm aus für deine CPU weil die Kühlleistung echt gut ist. Bei Alphacool hättest du noch den Vorteil das du bei Bedarf einfach die GPU mit einbinden kannst in den Kreislauf und nen weiteren Radiator. Ohne große Umbaumaßnahmen.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Weil Weihnachten ist...
> 
> PC-Gehäuse  mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Formfaktor Mainboard: ATX, Po*ten*zi*elle  Radiatorengröße vorne: 360mm, Po*ten*zi*elle Radiatorengröße oben: 360mm  Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Er sucht kein Gehäuse sondern eine AiO-Wasserkühlung.

Zb. sowas:

Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 (11446)

Alphacool Eisbaer 360 (11286)


Hauptsache der Radiator ist aus Kupfer und nicht aus Aluminium. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Er sucht kein Gehäuse sondern eine AiO-Wasserkühlung.



Schon. Aber er braucht auch ein passendes Gehäuse dafür.

Frohes Fest.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Schon. Aber er braucht auch ein passendes Gehäuse dafür.


Ah, ok, ich hatte:


evsan schrieb:


> hi Was Gehäuse ist grossgenug. Da passt ein 360mm radiaktor rein.


So verstanden dass das Gehäuse schon vorhanden ist. ^^


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

Diese AIO kostet etwas mehr aber ist meiner Meinung nach die beste.
EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 360 Core-Modul + CPU-Kue…

Vorteil ist der Kühler beinhaltet keine Pumpe und Kühler, Radiator und Pumpe können später auch in modular übernommen werden.
Denn die Pumpe sitzt hier mit auf dem Radiator und scheint eine DDC310 oder in diese Richtung zu sein. Diese Pumpen sind sehr leise und auch zuverlässig.
Das ganze kann noch erweitert werden da dieses System mit Schnellanschlüsse besteht.

Das ganze kann daher noch mit anderen Radiatoren oder Grafikkartenkühler erweitert werden.
PC Systeme & Komponenten online kaufen | CASEKING

Im übrigem gibt es die Pumpe mit Top auch separat zu kaufen.
EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Plexi (inkl. Pump…

Natürlich als 360 + inkl. Kühler nicht ganz billig.
Alpacool bietet sowas ähnliches und ist günstiger.


----------



## evsan (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

hi also 190€ heftig Zuviel. da kann ich mir ja fast schon ein coustum Wasserkühlung bauen . Grenze ist maximal 150€aplacool ist da für mich aktraktiver obwohl ich seit jahren corairhole.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

Wenn nur die CPU gekühlt werden sollte würde ich mir die Corsair holen.
Denn die Pumpe einer Silent Loop sind nicht gut und werden schnell defekt. 
Die neuen Pumpen von Alphacool scheinen mir die selben zu sein.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung*

Corsair AiOs sind nicht schlecht, haben aber Probleme mit Korrosion, da der Radiator afaik immer noch bei jedem Modell aus Aluminium besteht, was über die Zeit zu immer weiter nachlassender Kühlleistung führt.

CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)


----------

